# Shows in Las Vegas?



## DaveNV (Apr 5, 2010)

Is there a website that offers updated information about shows in Las Vegas? We'll be there at the end of June, and would like to see a show or two.  But we don't know what's open then, who has the best ticket prices, and so on.  Does anyone have any ideas?

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a place to start as far as finding out what shows are available. You can change the dates you want to search for.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 5, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Here's a place to start as far as finding out what shows are available. You can change the dates you want to search for.




Boy, you're good.  That was just what I was after.  I knew I should have just PM'd you or Fern.  

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Art4th (Apr 5, 2010)

We just saw Jersey Boys tonight. What a great show...two hours long and we still wanted more.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 5, 2010)

Many shows shows have discounts.  For Jersey Boys, I paid the $101 (rear seating) price, and got tickets in the $150 (front) section.  

Jeff


----------



## Karen G (Apr 5, 2010)

Art4th said:


> We just saw Jersey Boys tonight.


That is one that I highly recommend, too. I'd also recommend Barry Manilow, Frank Caliendo, Terry Fator, Trent Carlini (if you love Elvis), George Wallace, Louie Anderson, Donny & Marie, and LeReve. There are so many good ones!


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 5, 2010)

I strongly recommend Jubilee at Bally's. We have seen it 3 times and it is our favorite by far. We have seen many many shows in Las Vegas which have all been comped. Bette Midler was the last show we saw in November but it ended in January.

Jubilee is an on-going Las Vegas extravaganza show that has been at Bally's for 28 years but it updates periodically. Below is a link to it.

http://www.ballyslasvegas.com/Event...thYear=04-2010&endDay=11&endMonthYear=04-2010


----------



## JDHPE (Apr 11, 2010)

Saw the Cirque du Soleil Beatle's show LOVE at the Mirage last time we were there.
I enjoy listening to the CD from that show all the time.

Going to see the Cirq Elvis show on 08JUN10.  Enjoy!


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 11, 2010)

Some shows go on sale for half price. There are several locations in Vegas where these tickets are sold. We have used them a few times with good results. See following link for details.

http://www.tix4tonight.com/


----------



## Merilyn (Apr 11, 2010)

We went in Feb and saw the Jersey Boys and "O".  We liked them both. I must say I was surprised at the cost for the shows but we wanted to be up front so we could see everything. I was worth it!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 11, 2010)

Check out the South Point's Shows.  They are reasonable, and good.  We saw Sha Na Na last night.  They feature oldies, comedy, and some Country.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Apr 12, 2010)

We saw Barry Manilow's new show at the Paris tonight and it was spectacular.  We loved his how at the Hilton, but this new one is
even better because of the production elements.  It's fantastic & I highly recommend it.


----------



## dltarget (Jun 26, 2010)

*jersey boys*

Art4th...how were your seats at jersey boys?  i believe you said you were getting mezz instead  of orch.  Were you peased with your seats?  I'm 
getting ready  to purchase mine for August.


----------



## dltarget (Jun 26, 2010)

Art4th..how were your seats at Jersey Boys?  Were the mezz seats ok?
Getting ready to purchase mine for August and not sure weather to get mezz or orch.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2010)

Here are some other sites to check on what's happening in Las Vegas:

http://www.searchlasvegasshows.com/

http://las.vegas.eventguide.com/

and amongst other Vegas info - this site has info about free Vegas Shuttles and trams: http://www.goingtovegas.com/index.htm#menu

For Las Vegas Advisor Top Ten Monthly Values - see http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/topten.cfm

For a list of conventions in town per time span see the Las Vegas Convention and Visitors Authority website:http://www.lvcva.com/index.jsp

and for Free Things to Do and See in Las Vegas see - http://www.vegas4locals.com/free.html


Richard


----------



## LLW (Jun 27, 2010)

The half-price ticket places sell tickets that are for the same day, but they usually don't have the big-name shows.

If you go to the show box office on the same day, and ask if they have any discounted tickets, you might be able to get a substantial discount - we got about 1/3 off.


----------



## jfk123 (Jun 27, 2010)

We saw Jersey Girls  a couple months ago. It was one of the best shows I've seen in Vegas.  Purchased tickets through bestofvegas.com.  They still have front orchestra seats for $101.00.  Seats were wonderful.  This is one show that I would recommend close-up seating.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 27, 2010)

jfk123 said:


> We saw Jersey Girls  a couple months ago.



Haven't heard of that one yet!


----------



## JeffW (Jun 27, 2010)

I did best of vegas purchases 2 years in a row.  Basically you get the ~$150 center section tickets for $101.  

Jeff


----------



## deedman (Jun 27, 2010)

peepshow starring holly madison was entertaining, if your libido is still up for it.  But Lance Burton is still my favorite show.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 27, 2010)

deedman said:


> But Lance Burton is still my favorite show.


If you want to see Lance, better hurry. He's  leaving the Monte Carlo soon.


----------



## deedman (Jun 27, 2010)

"I have loved every minute of this historic run and look forward to turning my attention to new opportunities."

Hope this means he will headline elsewhere! I think he is too great of a talent to just retire, at least I hope he feels that way too!  I first saw his show the year he came out, I was just 11 and amazed.  He is the reason I got into magic as a hobby.


----------



## jfk123 (Jun 27, 2010)

Karen - Sorry, I have no idea why I wrote Jersey Girls rather than Boys!
Glad you caught the mistake.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 28, 2010)

We saw Jersey Boys in London and loved it. One you do NOT want to have front row seats for is The Blue Man Group.  The show is great however.

Cheers


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 28, 2010)

I highly recommend Blue Man Group to anyone 50 and under.  I only put the age range is because I have seen the show 5 times, and I keep bringing people to it.  The only people who do not seem to like it are my parents (mid 60's) and some Aunts and Uncles in their 50's.  Everyone else in my age range (30's) or my sisters (20's and 40's) just loved it.  I am sure that others who are 50 and over loved it, but I just can't vouch for it.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 28, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I I am sure that others who are 50 and over loved it, but I just can't vouch for it.



Here is at least two geezers who loved it and will see it again next year when the touring company comes to town.:rofl: We actually became part of the act when one Blue Man climbed up to the balcony and I had the Toberlone Candy they used to shoot from one troupe member to the other while they were up there.

I even have the free CD they give away on my iPod Touch as one of the top selections. 

Cheers


----------



## Art4th (Jun 29, 2010)

dltarget said:


> Art4th..how were your seats at Jersey Boys?  Were the mezz seats ok?
> Getting ready to purchase mine for August and not sure weather to get mezz or orch.



They were a little farther away than I anticipated but it didn't hamper our enjoyment of the show. In fact, the music was pretty loud and I think the seats down below may get hit hard with the sound. Maybe someone else who has had seats down there could elaborate on that.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 1, 2010)

Another vote for Jersey Boys.  It was excellent.  My two cents is:  If I was on a budget, I would rather see a couple really good shows than four or five cheap shows.  The Lion King and Phantom of the Opera had good discounts a couple months ago and are worth seeing.  Also, there is so much hype about "O", but it is worth it.  However, no discounts to it.


----------



## cpamomma (Jul 2, 2010)

You might want to check Goldstar.com.  You can get some great deals on that site.  I use it for Dodger games and other things in the Los Angeles area all the time.  I used it for Phantom in Vegas a few years ago and got a great deal.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 2, 2010)

tompalm said:


> Also, there is so much hype about "O", but it is worth it.  However, no discounts to it.



Looks like all of the Cirque shows, except "O", are offering discounts right now.  I've seen both "Mystere" and "O" in Las Vegas, and for some reason I prefer "Mystere".

http://promo-www.cirquedusoleil.com/las-vegas/summer-2010/index.htm


----------

